# Talk to me about garage coatings



## Net30 (Nov 4, 2021)

I want to coat our garage. I'll grind the floor. What is the BEST coating that you've used?

Thinking epoxy but we are in the northwest. Plenty of salt. Not sure how big if an impact on the epoxy. Or if there is a better alternative.

I turned down probably 10 garage flooring jobs a year. If this works well I may start bidding them.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Net30 said:


> I want to coat our garage. I'll grind the floor. What is the BEST coating that you've used?
> 
> Thinking epoxy but we are in the northwest. Plenty of salt. Not sure how big if an impact on the epoxy. Or if there is a better alternative.
> 
> I turned down probably 10 garage flooring jobs a year. If this works well I may start bidding them.


A lot of the epoxy floor guys around here are moving to polyurea/polyspartic systems


----------



## Net30 (Nov 4, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> A lot of the epoxy floor guys around here are moving to polyurea/polyspartic systems


What brands? I can't seem to find many without having to become a "specialized applicator" and basically one of their subcontractors. This Market is very weird. I just want to go find the best product, buy it and apply it. They don't make that easy.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Whatever is available locally ask around. The benjaminmoore/corotech product is applied similar to 100% solids epoxy with a squeee and back rolled. These products come in limited stock colors where as a typical polyamide/urethane system can be tinted any color you like and applied like regular paint. 100% solid epoxy can be tinted or used with metallic etc. polyurea/polyspartic systems can be return to service 24 hours = big selling point


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

"Because of its extremely fast cure rate (less than 5 seconds) and incredible hardness (less than 5 minutes), most polyureas require specialized equipment for application." How on earth do they get that stuff down in under 5 seconds?!!








Polyurea Polyaspartic One Day Coating Systems - GarageFloorCoating.com


With all the options available for coating your garage, one option that has created quite a craze in the industry is polyurea polyaspartic floor coatings.



www.garagefloorcoating.com


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> "Because of its extremely fast cure rate (less than 5 seconds) and incredible hardness (less than 5 minutes), most polyureas require specialized equipment for application." How on earth do they get that stuff down in under 5 seconds?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some products use plural componet sprayers, same equipment used for spray foam insulation. Others, like the benjaminmoore/corotech product, are applied similiar to 100% solids epoxy. Mixed in a bucket, poured and applied with a squeegee and back rolled about 30minute pot life. I'm not that familiar with the industry outside what BM manufactuers so that's all I will list here.


----------

